
Ask HN: What does your daily schedule look like? - tuxxy
There have been a few threada I have found enjoyable in the past. What do you do everyday? What time do you wake up? How do you wake up?
======
angulareact
Wake: 6:00 AM In Bed By: 9:30 PM Sleep By: 10:00 PM

Fitbit with an ankle strap that tracks my sleep and goes off at 6.

Keep phone with alarm in bathroom at 6:15. I should already be awake by now
and will turn the alarm off before it begins as to not wake anyone.

I have a little script that has all my tasks and creates a spreadsheet for
each day with all the tasks that I want to get done in the morning. I print
the schedule off a week at a time. I do not use my phone in the morning before
work, other than to turn off the alarm.

Siempo installed on my android phone to reduce screen time.

Citibike (I live in nyc) to work and get into office by 7.

Eat with coworkers over lunch and bond.

Work until 6 and go home.

WFH 2 times a month, trying to do it more.

I lock my tv remote and tv cord in a kitchen safe box 4 times a week so I
don't watch tv -> [https://www.amazon.com/Kitchen-Safe-Locking-Container-
Height...](https://www.amazon.com/Kitchen-Safe-Locking-Container-
Height/dp/B00JGFQTD2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1530921113&sr=8-7&keywords=box+lock+timer)

I have a life time subscription to the freedom app that blockers internet.

I have a apple script that runs via a cron job that grayscales my home
computer every 15 minutes

I use stretchly which makes me take micro breaks every 5 minutes.

I work in tech, but try like hell to not use tech outside of work. Its tough
but doing so makes me much happier and it makes the days feel much much longer

~~~
localcdn
3 free hours a day? Do you feel it’s enough?

~~~
angulareact
I do get a little burned out every 7-8 weeks, which then for about a week my
schedule falls apart and I'm just super lazy for that week.

3 hours without a screen is actually a long time tho. It feels like forever.

I've noticed people have a similar schedule to mine although they get much
less sleep and increase the amount of tv or video games. I'd rather get more
sleep and have less of that type of free time.

------
martzcodes
(Wife wakes up around 5-6, works out, gets ready... out the door by 7...)

7AM "Bye Honey, have a nice day" back to sleep

8AM Finally get up, shower

9AM (Bike 0.5 miles) Drop daughter off at daycare

930AM (Bike 4.5 miles) Arrive at the office. COFFEE

Noon (lunch / typically first food of the day)

4-6PM (weather / wife dependent) Leave work (Bike)

+30min (arrive home) Workout and/or chores til...

630PMish Dinner w/Family

7PMish Daughter bedtime

730-9PM TV/Computer (Work, Grad School HW or Idly surfing) on Couch w/Wife

9PM-11PM (Wife falls asleep on couch) Continue TV/Computer above... 10% chance
I can play a video game

Definitely some sub-optimal parts in there, but that's the norm

------
Sohcahtoa82
Alarm goes off at 8:15. Snooze it until 9:30. Get stuck on reddit until 10,
quickly rush to get showered and out the door. Drive 30 minutes to work, happy
my job doesn't really care when I get there as long as my work is done.

Leave work around 6:30, have a quick dinner with my wife before she goes to
work. Play games, watch YouTube, read reddit until 2 AM. Go to bed.

------
stevekemp
Today is a Saturday so I'll only cover my weekend routine.

* 6:30AM - Wake up, make coffee & check interent.

* 7AM - Wake up our toddler, feed him, dress him.

* 8AM - Hand the toddler over to my wife, who will care for him until he has his mid-day nap. Generally waking up again at 1PM.

* 8AM-1PM - Enjoy my own free time, surfing, smoking, sitting in a hammock, shopping, etc.

* 1PM-5PM - Entertain our toddler. Take him to a park, play with him at home, etc.

* 5PM-6PM - Relax some more - as my wife is in charge for an hour.

* 6PM-7:30PM - Play with the toddler, then give him a bath and put him to bed.

* 8PM - Watch TV with my wife, talk, or otherwise do stuff.

* 10PM - Go to sleep.

Weekdays I'm in charge from 7AM-4PM or so, and alternate giving the child a
bath and putting him to sleep every other evening.

I wrote about this on my blog in the past:

[https://blog.steve.fi/how_we_care_for_our_child.html](https://blog.steve.fi/how_we_care_for_our_child.html)

~~~
whatsstolat
That's a lot of free time with a young kid. I find that weekend are pretty
full of chores when not directly looking after them. 1-2 dishwasher loads. 1
washing machine load. Tidy house. Buy food. Clean all the mess. I have 2
children tho.

I do try to very occasionally get some surfing in. 30min drive to beach so not
too bad.

~~~
stevekemp
I guess when you say that I realize you're right; each of us has "half" the
day off each weekend.

During the week I'm a stay at home dad, so I take care of him from
approximately 7AM until 4AM, then an hour or so in the evening.

I've started to become very productive during his 2-hour lunchtime nap!

------
slipwalker

        05:30 wake up just before alarm. browse news on laptop
        06:30 leave home, walk to the bus stop, buy the coffee and cheese bread
        06:50 - 07:10 take bus, eat breakfast, listen to audiobooks
        08:20 - 08:30 arrive to office, go get another cup of coffee while windows boots
        09:00 daily standup
        09:30 start actually working
        12:30 lunch break
        13:00 back to office, grab another cup of coffee
        17:00 leave office, walk to bus station
        17:30-17:45 take the bus, listen to more audiobooks
        19:30 back to my neighbourhood, go to gym ( or the pub, or therapy, depends on which weekday )
        20:30-21:00 back at home, shower, quick meal
        21:00 little code-for-fun or netflix, or just relax with wife
        23:00 sleep time

------
finaliteration
Weekday: I’m usually up between 05:30-06:00

From 6:30-07:45 I eat breakfast, shower, and get my kid dressed and ready to
go.

I get to the office around 08:15. I have standup at 10:00 so I usually grab
coffee and do some work before then.

10:15-12:00 is usually a mix of work (I do integration and cloud applications
development) and meetings. I eat lunch around 12:00, usually with coworkers.

13:00-18:00 is usually about half meetings and half doing actual work.

Usually home around 18:30. I eat dinner with my spouse and kid. Kid goes to
bed around 20:30 (which usually means I’m rubbing her back for 15-20 minutes
in bed).

Hang out with spouse for the rest of the night. Sometimes I play PS4, play
piano, or just do some more work.

Usually in bed around 22:30-23:00

Weekends are usually pretty flexible. The only real commitment is that my kid
has ice skating lessons for an hour every Saturday. I spend my free team
reading, playing music, and visiting new coffee shops and restaurants with my
spouse.

------
cm2012
Wake up around 11.

Start work around 11:15, work until 5 or 6.

Chill with my wife until 1-2 AM.

Repeat.

------
miguelrochefort
05:00 Wake up, take shower

05:30 Email, Hacker News (phone)

07:00 Leave home, head to work

07:45 Arrive at work, start working

10:15 Daily standup

10:30 Resume work

17:00 Leave work, head home

18:00 Email, Reddit (phone)

18:30 Cook and eat dinner

19:00 Reddit, YouTube (phone, Chromecast)

23:00 Sleep

